# Koh scraping



## ERINM (Jul 26, 2011)

We perform KOH scrapings quite often in our Dermatology Clinic. It was recommended to use the dx V82.0 if Hyphal Elements were not identified. This dx however gets denied by Medicare as not medically necessary. Any suggestions or tips for a dx code for the 87220 code when this happens? Thanks!


----------

